# How much has the UPC changed since 2003?



## Dan. (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I got my hands on the 2003 Uniform Plumbing Code, along with the training manual, for free. 
I was wondering if it was a good idea to study this edition, while I save up some money for the newer edition?
Has the code changed significantly since 2003?


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Dan. said:


> Hello everyone,
> I got my hands on the 2003 Uniform Plumbing Code, along with the training manual, for free.
> I was wondering if it was a good idea to study this edition, while I save up some money for the newer edition?
> Has the code changed significantly since 2003?


I'm not sure but I don't believe they normally have many big changes. Here in ND we will be adopting the 2018 UPC next year but right now we are still on the 2009. I would find out what edition is the current one you work under and if it's not too old then it will probably last a while longer before they adopt a newer one. If that is the case then I would just go ahead and buy the new one.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

DAN You also want to get a copy of the L.A. Amendments,

go here http://www.buildersbook.com/ 
in Canoga Park 
2018 Uniform Plumbing Code Soft Cover w/Tabs $139.45
QuickPass™ 2015 Uniform Plumbing Code (UPC)® Study Guide - DOWNLOAD $62.95


----------



## Dan. (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks for the info and the links


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Search online and you can find city of Benicia free PDF of significant changes 
One thing that IS changed is in 2010 and later California Plumbing Code is section 908.2 horizontal wet venting for bathroom groups. In 2010 they used "where permitted". 
The 2016 code simply allows horizontal wet venting with no preamble about jurisdiction authority. Still, make sure before you attempt for the first time.
Details re CSST and PEX of course.
When running underground PEX and using preformed PVC sleeves, the material of the sleeve must be "approved for potable water use in soil". I'm still incredulous that you're not supposed to run in schedule 80 PVC for electrical in those beautiful sweeps that are premade. I have done it and I've had inspectors let me keep it, but have been warned. See CPC Chapter 6 Table 604.1 footnote number 2
If you can find me via email on the web search I can share more in an email



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmbackflow (May 31, 2013)

One often missed item is "Insulation Requirements" per 2015 UPC 609.11.1: "Domestic hot water piping shall be insulated." This is still a requirement per the CA Energy Code, but is in now in the UPC. The codes don't differentiate between pipe material, so despite having greater thermal resistance than copper, plastic piping (e.g. PEX, CPVC) still require insulation.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

dmbackflow said:


> One often missed item is "Insulation Requirements" per 2015 UPC 609.11.1: "Domestic hot water piping shall be insulated." This is still a requirement per the CA Energy Code, but is in now in the UPC. The codes don't differentiate between pipe material, so despite having greater thermal resistance than copper, plastic piping (e.g. PEX, CPVC) still require insulation.


I only insulate the hot water when there’s a circulating pump. Then it’s just the trunk and return line. I did have inspection on a repipe a year ago (no circ pump) and the inspector called me on it, but he only wanted the kitchen sink line insulated. Maybe the trunk too, I don’t remember. He didn’t care about bathroom branches.


----------



## callmemaster (Oct 14, 2018)

*of course*



Dan. said:


> Hello everyone,
> I got my hands on the 2003 Uniform Plumbing Code, along with the training manual, for free.
> I was wondering if it was a good idea to study this edition, while I save up some money for the newer edition?
> Has the code changed significantly since 2003?


of course it has and with that kinda thinking ur doomed to fail ur test for sure


----------



## roving plumber (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone using an E-version of the UPC? I'm looking to get the latest version and will probably get one I can download to a tablet. I don't know anyone who has I'm curious how it is to navigate or look up specifics


----------



## callmemaster (Oct 14, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> I only insulate the hot water when there’s a circulating pump. Then it’s just the trunk and return line. I did have inspection on a repipe a year ago (no circ pump) and the inspector called me on it, but he only wanted the kitchen sink line insulated. Maybe the trunk too, I don’t remember. He didn’t care about bathroom branches.


 no such term as "trunk" when talking about water distribution. i`m thinking we need to open a forum titled; "basic plumbing terms and definitions". just saying. 1 of the biggest problems facing experienced plumbers is having a discussion with someone who doesnt use the necessary/proper language. an elephant has a trunk; is that what u were referring too ? j/k j/k


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

callmemaster said:


> of course it has and with that kinda thinking ur doomed to fail ur test for sure


You need to post an intro.


----------

